# ProAc D28 Speakers: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Details *

To improve on the highly acclaimed ProAc Response D25 would have been a daunting task but for the development of a new, slim, elegant cabinet design giving greater dispersion and featuring side venting to give the lowest frequencies more power and authority. The faultless reproduction throughout the frequency range, which made the Response D25 such a world-beater, has been greatly intensified with the introduction of the ProAc Response D28. 

The original bass driver and tweeter have been retained, but there the similarity ends. Still using the highly efficient and sensitive mid/bass driver custom built for ProAc, the crossover network has been further tuned to match the improved cabinet design and bass loading, resulting in a significant step forward in sound reproduction. 

A slimmer front baffle aids dispersion and increases soundstage, whilst the new port and vented arrangements found on much more expensive ProAc floorstanders, give the bottom octaves greater feel and extension. This gives the ProAc Response D28 slightly more efficiency and good quality valve or class 'A' transistor amplifiers with an output as low as 10 watts per channel will produce fine results in all but the very largest of rooms. 

These beautiful new speakers feature the traditional ProAc cabinet quality with high rigidity and heavy damping and are finished in a range of real wood veneers. The new plinth and vent design arrangement not only produce a quality of bass found in much larger speakers, but also offer a better interaction with the listening room, making cabinet placement less critical. The ProAc Response D28 offers superb sound quality with a detailed soundstage and natural, extended, powerful bass response. These sonic attributes, coupled with ProAc's legendary open midrange quality, make the ProAc Response D28 a winner in its class. 







*
Technical Info for Response D28*


*Nominal Impedance* 
8 ohms

*Recommended Amplifiers*
10 to 200 watts 

*Frequency Response* 
20hz to 30Khz 
*
Sensitivity *
88.5db linear for 1 watt at 1 metre 
*
Bass/Midrange* 
61⁄2” (165mm) ProAc unit, professionally made with coated polypropylene cone on die-cast chassis. 

*Tweeter*
1” (25mm) ProAc silk dome with special surround and air cooling. 

*Crossover *
HQC network using the finest dedicated components, wired with multistrand oxygen free copper cable, split for bi-wiring/amping. 

*Dimensions*
421⁄2” (1080mm) high on plinths with conical feet
8” (204mm) wide
111⁄4” (286mm) deep 

*Weight *
60lbs (27kgs) each cabinet 

*Mode *
Floorstanding 

*Grille *
Acoustically transparent crimplene 

*Finish *
Available in the following real wood veneers: Black Ash, Maple, Mahogany, Cherry, Ebony and Bird's Eye Maple

*RRP: $6000*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: ProAc D28 Speakers*

I have had a pair of these for approx one week and will give a full review once they are fully run in, but I must say they sound sublime already


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: ProAc D28 Speakers*

Hello,
John, I am a huge fan of ProAc and of Soft Dome Tweeters. Those look like lovely Speakers and must sound wonderful with Music.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: ProAc D28 Speakers*

They are amazing JJ and I cannot believe how low they can actually go, they have only had approx 50hrs of useage so I need time to let them settle down but I am very pleased with them so far!


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ProAc D28 Speakers*

hmmm, i also will wait patiently for full review. How about these with a bipolar setup with matching drivers....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: ProAc D28 Speakers*

You would need a decent amp to drive them given their 88db efficiency. The frequency response of 20-30,000Hz looks amazing for a single 6.5" driver.
They sure would look nice in my living room.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: ProAc D28 Speakers*



tonyvdb said:


> You would need a decent amp to drive them given their 88db efficiency. The frequency response of 20-30,000Hz looks amazing for a single 6.5" driver.
> They sure would look nice in my living room.


I was thinking of going for the D38's because of the extra bass driver but seriously Tony they go very low indeed in my room, such a solid design from ProAc...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: ProAc D28 Speakers*

Looks like a mass loaded transmission line implementation. That is one of the few ways to get that kind of low frequency extension with a 6 1/2" driver.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: ProAc D28 Speakers*



jackfish said:


> Looks like a mass loaded transmission line implementation. That is one of the few ways to get that kind of low frequency extension with a 6 1/2" driver.


Must be because they go incredibly low with so much authority :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: ProAc D28 Speakers*

I had someone over today to listen to the ProAc's and when we were watching the Dark Knight he asked where is the sub and I said I do not have one, and he could not believe the bass was just from the speakers that is how good they are, although I am in the market for a new sub...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I still say build one. For the outlay I'm guessing your looking at spending, you could build something truly special.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> I still say build one. For the outlay I'm guessing your looking at spending, you could build something truly special.


Yes if you have the skills to build something like these then that would be interesting, the components used for the xover I suppose would be easy to get hold of and the same with the speakers although they are built for ProAc?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I was talking about the sub more than anything 

I have been looking into DIY speakers, but until funds allow, plans are on hold anyway. That said, I suppose I should use this time for more research.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I am going to give the BK a go for the time being and then a JL Audio F113 will definitely be in place


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you think the Fathom will have a single fathom will have a lot to offer these speakers? Its noted as being excellent for being a small compact sub, but given the speakers, I would have though you would be much better wit something like an ultra, which will focus much more on giving clean depth while still offering a decent slice of sound quality. Personally, I think doing that will perhaps a 60hz crossover would be much more preferable.

For me, some subs are designed to best accompany sats, while others better for augmenting full range speakers, which is how I would catagorise the Ultra's.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Its not the extra depth I am after, the Fathoms are favoured for music usage and I want to try one, whether it works out we shall see but won't know till I try


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, a strange but interesting decision given your new speaker purchase which I cant make sense of. I would have thought the depth is the only thing you could want for now, but like you say, until you try you never know. I will be extremely interested in some feedback from that one :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'm not really after the <20hz but just to underpin nicely the ProAc's which I'm hoping the F113 will do.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah I'm sure it will, and all owners are very pleased with their purchases. So is your primary focus now music, and HT taking a fair bit more of a back seat. I can see the musical focus, but you seem to be moving away from HT a little now.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Yeah I'm sure it will, and all owners are very pleased with their purchases. So is your primary focus now music, and HT taking a fair bit more of a back seat. I can see the musical focus, but you seem to be moving away from HT a little now.


Age? :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

So us guys do eventually grow up then, I'm still 12.


----------

